
Show HN: Animated Progress Bar on Favicon - auxten
https://foreseaz.github.io/react-loadcon/
======
arjenschat
This is great. I'm putting it on my todo list.

When I hit refresh in cliperado, it takes a couple minutes to refresh all
screenshots. Playing a finished loading sound, is too intrusive though.

One feature request. Add an option to keep the finished loading state, until
the the tab is focussed again.

